# Minwax water based pre stain conditioner prior to oil based stain?



## TheShaver (May 9, 2010)

I had mistakenly purchased a water based pre stain conditioner to be used prior to staining, not knowing that my stain is actually oil based. Can you use an oil based stain after a water based pre stain conditioner?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

shmitty1 said:


> I had mistakenly purchased a water based pre stain conditioner to be used prior to staining, not knowing that my stain is actually oil based. Can you use an oil based stain after a water based pre stain conditioner?



*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

The technical answer to that is no. It's to be used prior to water based stains.


----------



## disefyl (Apr 8, 2010)

I ran into a similar situation a while back. I had run out of the highly thinned shellac that I normally use for oil based stains, but I had a can of water based minwax pre-stain. I figured that Id give it a shot...The results were horrible. It may have been worse than not using a pre-stain at all.


----------



## TheShaver (May 9, 2010)

What about a Minwax PolyShades Stain & Polyurethane?


----------

